# Mitzi - cystitis after spaying



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

So the latest, and feeling rather awful. Mitzi was spayed on Friday and apparently all went well. We are due to take her for a follow up check up appointment tomorrow (Tuesday). We were given some painkillers for her to be given one a day for two days. We expected Mitzi to be a little quite but didn't expect her to be so low. Saturday she just didn't seem right and yesterday hubby took her to the vets - better to be safe than sorry. It appears she may have cystitis and so now we've been given antibotics and a couple more days of painkillers. It's strange as she keeps squatting and then occasionally she'll do a tiny pee. Poo's seem fine. She's eating but not drinking too much - although better today. She's perked up a bit, but I was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience after spaying? And is there anything else we can do to make Mitzi more comfortable. I feel awful about having her spayed, but we went with what the vet suggested. I've researched about cystitis after spaying - a bit late in the day I know - and it seems a common thing. I wish the vet had told us this. Would welcome some advice.


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Have never had a dog who had cystitis after spaying but know that it's a fairly common bacterial infection especially in females.This is because in the female the anus is in close proximity to the urinary tract,obviously there can be other causes but that is the most common.Poor wee Mitzi is squatting because she feels the urge to go even when her bladder is not full,just like ourselves if we had a urinary tract infection.Make sure she has plenty of clean fresh water and let her rest,that and the antibiotics she will be her old self in no time.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry Mitzi isn't herself but I'm sure with a little bit of TLC and allowing the antibiotics to kick in she'll be back to her usual self in no time . I'm sure it's just one of these things and certainly nothing you should be feeling guilty about. 
You're doing everything in her best interests without a doubt
xx


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks mairi. I've not been able to anything but watch her. vets have been great and called to see how she is. Trying to get her to drink but failing so giving her the odd ice cube.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

aw, I am sorry to hear that she isn't well, it is hard that they can't tell you what is wrong....I am glad the vet is taking good care, hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad your vet is keeping an eye on her. I would have thought that her eating so well speaks volumes and I'd hope that the drinking will come. 
If I remember correctly Julie's(milliedog) dog Millie didn't pee for 3 days post spay...I may very well be wrong but I'm sure I read that. 
They do know how to worry us don't they ...
X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Tosh I'm sorry to hear that Mitzi is so low. Saffi was exactly the same - but she did return to her normal bouncy self in four to five days. We gave her LOTS of cuddles and TLC... as if we don't already! 

Let us know how Mitzi gets on... I know it's hard.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Turi/mairi/Amanda - the vet said to put extra water in her food and poor baby was shaking a little. The vet must think I'm crazy but I don't care. As long as mitzi moo is ok. it's good that what she is going through is normal. Hopefully she'll have a good nights rest and the antibiotics will kick in. Thanks everyone. Ive been worried sick. X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh . . poor thing! It sounds like the Vet is right on top of things and just like us humans, the antibiotic will kick in by tomorrow and things will improve! Poor baby!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Once the antibiotics kick in she'll be fine, just keep water close by her at all times xx


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to read that Mitzi is not feeling well. I wish her a speedy recovery. It seems you have everything under control.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope the wee soul is feeling better by tomorrow. What a worry for you. It is awful when there is something wrong with them...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So how is Mitzi now? So hope she is feeling better.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Glad your vet is keeping an eye on her. I would have thought that her eating so well speaks volumes and I'd hope that the drinking will come.
> If I remember correctly Julie's(milliedog) dog Millie didn't pee for 3 days post spay...I may very well be wrong but I'm sure I read that.
> They do know how to worry us don't they ...
> X


Wow you do have a good memory. You're absolutely right, Millie didn't wee or poo for a good 3 days, the whole system just seemed to shut down  I don't think it was cystitis, she was never given antibiotics or painkillers.

I too was surprised at how much it knocked Millie for six, it took her a good week to recover. The upside from this, is she was allowed on our bed and continues to do so 

Tosh, hope Mitzi is recovering ok, it's such a worry. Do keep us posted :hug:


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought with key hole her recovery would be quicker.she's bright most of the time and wants to play. The vet gave us three more days of pain killers antibotics so hopefully by the weekend she will be back to bouncing around. I need to learn not to expect too much from her and let nature take its course in healing. I know I keep saying it but i really appreciate you supporting us.


----------

